# Kajukenbo Co Founder Joe Holck Passes



## John Bishop (Nov 8, 2011)

Sunday, November 6, 2011 at 745am, Joseph Holck, Colonel, U.S. Army Ret.,  Shihan-Dai, Founder of the Kodenkan Yudanshakai, Co Founder of Kajukenbo, passed away peacefully  surrounded by his family.
Condolences may be sent to Amy Holck & Family, 2640 N Tomahawk Trail, Tucson AZ 85749.[/h]


----------



## Buka (Nov 8, 2011)

May he rest in peace.

And may we pass on all that was taught, and hopefully improved through respect and dedicated training by all of us, to those that come after.


----------



## punisher73 (Nov 9, 2011)

Rip


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 9, 2011)

Rest in Peace, Colonel.


----------

